
Histography – every dot is a historic event from wikipedia - cpymchn
http://histography.io
======
ColinWright

        WE ARE CURRENTLY NOT SUPPORTING YOUR BROWSER
        (BUT WE WILL SOON)
    

That's the latest Firefox running on Ubuntu 14 LTS.

------
linkydinkandyou
You can see how "biased" wikipedia is! If you click on "Music" you see that
most of the events happened in the late 60s, for example.

~~~
Nadya
No, that's just The Beatles. Which kind of makes sense given how
big/famous/world known they are.

